# Tumor



## Mat2583 (Mar 10, 2016)

Our mouse is about 1.5 years old. This showed up over the week. Is it a tumor?

http://s13.postimg.org/uc95bqzxj/image.jpg


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a large and advanced tumour, probably a mammary.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's quite a tumor! Mice often do fine for quite a while with tumors, but you'll want to keep an eye on her and it. Check it for open sores regularly, and watch her to see if she starts to lose condition. A mouse that's hunched, squinty, inactive, or with sparse fur is very gravely ill.


----------

